# Pictures please of your clipped horses



## little_legs (23 September 2010)

This year will be the first time I clip my pony myself, I would really like advise and picture of different types of clips. the more the better.

Thank you


Jane x


----------



## FleabittenT (23 September 2010)

If it helps, I found this guide really useful: 

http://www.peasridge.co.uk/clipper-advice/clippers-clipping-advice-horses-types-of-horse-clips.shtml


----------



## 3Beasties (23 September 2010)

Hunter clip.....


----------



## Lollii (23 September 2010)

I always clip my two out fully except for legs and half a head - do you want pics of them? they are pretty boring clips! This is a bit dark.... 





The ginger ninja!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (23 September 2010)

FleabittenT said:



			If it helps, I found this guide really useful: 

http://www.peasridge.co.uk/clipper-advice/clippers-clipping-advice-horses-types-of-horse-clips.shtml



Click to expand...

I always go to this website, I printed off all their clips and tried an apron clip last year which I was well pleased with. I do not like to clip unnecessarily, and my girl can be a right sweaty betty too, but this clip really suits, I do plait up her mane to keep her cooler also 
Here she is with last years 'apron clip'








Previously I have given her an irish clip







But as we have to go steady alot of the time due to her foot she is not worked especially hard that a bigger clip is needed


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (23 September 2010)

Mine is Full clipped expect Legs and Half a head. 

Sorry don't have any of him without  saddle on as he was done at the weekend.


----------



## sakura (23 September 2010)

high trace with full face left on


----------



## Lollii (23 September 2010)

I was looking at stencils for when I clip my horse and I saw this one...






Poor little thing


----------



## Pipkin (23 September 2010)

Madz said:



			high trace with full face left on






Click to expand...

Thanks for this pic!!!! Been trying to figure out what to for mine because she`s not worked enough imo fro a blanket but gets too sweaty for a bib! Must try this!


----------



## Rosehip (23 September 2010)

I generally do a full clip with half head left on : 











Seren is a bit headshy, so I left her full head on last year :











This year Seren is busy baking a bun (she's in foal) so she will be a hairy bear, Melly needs something doing even though she is retired, as she is hot and sweaty just stood in the field, so I'll do her a little bib clip.


----------



## GinaGem (23 September 2010)

Before:













After - legs and half head left in:


----------



## JoJo_ (23 September 2010)

Gave Cooper a full clip with legs off and half head left on. Even clipped his ears as they were sooo fluffy. Its not easy to see as obviously there are no lines.













And this is Tia's blanket clip last winter













And Tia's high trace from the year before.


----------



## xRobyn (23 September 2010)

Phil's first clip last year was a (low) Irish, he could probably have done with a little more off but again not worked enough for all off so it was a happy compromise 

Before






After


----------



## SilverSkye (23 September 2010)

My girl is fully clipped, legs off and face off and is also hogged, the only lines i have to do are the tiny triangle above her tail! 
Before: 













After:


----------



## sakura (23 September 2010)

Ayla84 said:



			Thanks for this pic!!!! Been trying to figure out what to for mine because she`s not worked enough imo fro a blanket but gets too sweaty for a bib! Must try this! 

Click to expand...

no probs! thats exactly why I give Joey that, I can't justify a blanket but he's a hairy and sweaty boy so he needs more than an irish/bib - I find that one the perfect compromise


----------



## Rosehip (23 September 2010)

Oh! SilverSkye! Your mare is stunning clipped out!!!! 
I mean, all the pics on here are lovely and all the horses look fab, but I just fall head over heals with the clipped right out look!! x


----------



## Spinal Tap (23 September 2010)

This is Mrs P's standard winter clip, it doesn't really have a name.  I leave her belly unclipped - it's not an area where her rug will keep her warm, and having a fluffy belly doesn't seem to cause her to get especially sweaty


----------



## Rosehip (26 September 2010)

Found another one of Melly with a Chaser/Blanket mash-up clip! lol! Itwas the 1st winter I had her, and as I was clipping alone I didnt want to risk back legs etc! I like this one, even though it did make her look a bit heavier on the forehand -


----------



## Evadiva1514 (26 September 2010)

Mine all have differing clips but i do like to get as much off them as possible and then rug them up well.

Alfie Moon has his legs and half a face left on:






Twirl with everything clipped off:






Benji with everything clipped off:






Islay with a (very) modified blanket clip:


----------



## Ginge Crosby (26 September 2010)

Leo's clip from last year.... probably going to go for a full this time!






PS make sure clippers are working properly first else this happens


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 September 2010)

my bhoy got some sort of clip last year


----------

